# Hand throttle



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

Okay, so I tore this tractor apart 5 months ago. Now I have the time to put it back together. Unfortunately I cannot figure out where the rod from the hand throttle connects at the injector pump? This is a ford 4000 diesel. 65 model I believe. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello 05WTP, welcome to the forum.

There are two completely different models of the 4000. Is this a 3 cylinder or a 4 cylinder diesel??


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

It's the 3 cylinder. I didn't know they made a 4


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

Hmmmmm okay now I am really going to show my ignorance. Where does the foot throttle connect? That is where I have it now.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose you have a foot throttle kit that attaches to the throttle rod with a chain?
I do not have a picture of it (and there are different types), could you post a picture of the parts?

*** Edit
Sorry, I see now that there were a combined hand-/foot throttle from factory. Is it that one:





(4000 - SERIES) - 3 CYL TRACTOR (1/65-12/74) (09C04) - THROTTLE & FOOT ACCELERATOR CONTROLS - 2120, 3120 (65/4-71) 2110, 3400, 3500, 3550, 4110, 4400, 4410, 4500 New Holland Agriculture







avspare.com





Diagram direct:


https://c1.a2109.com/nh_arg2/98/98835.png


***


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

I will post a picture later this morning. I really appreciate you answering so fast.


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

Here are pictures of the foot throttle.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

05WTP said:


> Here are pictures of the foot throttle.


I have not seen one like that, but in order to have both hand and foot functions, you need a second rod that goes from the hand throttle crank ball stud to the "slot" on the rod you have attached.


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

So you're saying I could bypass one or the other?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

05WTP said:


> So you're saying I could bypass one or the other?


As far as I can tell, you have attached a rod from the foot throttle control to the pump. I see no connection for the hand throtttle control. Only the foot throttle works.

If there was a rod going from the ball stud on the throttle lever arm (#3 in diagram) to the slot (shown in your first picture) you would have the hand throttle function as well. That rod's end must be able to slide freely inside the slot. With this arrangement you are able to use either the hand throttle, or the foot throttle.

If you pull the hand throttle, the sliding rod will pull at the back of the slot and the engine speed will increase. At the same time the foot throttle control will move, accordingly.

The foot throttle acts directly on the rod with the slot. When you depress the pedal, the rod is pulled and the speed will increase. The end of the rod from the hand throttle is now sliding in the slot and the hand throttle is "bypassed". However, the position of the hand throttle sets the speed you get when the foot pedal is released. 
That way you can set a suitable "working speed" with the hand throttle, and only use the foot throttle when you need shorter periods of higher speed. If you want the whole register on the foot throttle, you push the hand throttle fully forward.


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

Do you happen to know what that is called or where I can purchase that from? I cannot find anything of that description in the parts manual.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

05WTP said:


> Do you happen to know what that is called or where I can purchase that from? I cannot find anything of that description in the parts manual.


Do you mean the missing rod? I thought you had that among the parts.

This arrangement is most likely an adapted setup from some other machine, or entirely home made.


----------



## 05WTP (Nov 26, 2020)

No I don't anymore. That's why I am having such a problem. I tore this apart back in November then my truck broke down in December and it took me 3 months to get up and running again. Tractor parts ended up getting moved and or thrown out in meantime. 
This is my first tractor. I have no idea what I'm doing. That's why I sound like such a buffoon. Ignorance truly is not bliss in this situation.


----------

